# Leute aus Nähe St. Peter-Ording, Husum, Heide???



## Nicole35 (8. September 2010)

Es wäre zu schön, hier Leute aus meiner Nähe bei Sankt Peter-Ording zu treffen zum gemeinsamen Biken. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich jemand meldet?

GLG, Nicole


----------



## plattbarft (10. September 2010)

Hier im Norden ist es oft unerlässlich für gemeinsame Touren mal ein paar Kilometer mit dem Auto zurück zu legen.
Heide wäre noch in meinem erweiterten Radius.
Wieviel Biker seit ihr den da auf den Deichen und wie gut kennst Du die Gegend schon (singletrailmäßig)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicole35 (13. September 2010)

Ich fahr hier alleine meine Touren in meiner Umgebung.
Sollten sich wirklich mehrere Leute finden, bin ich gerne bereit, auch weiter zu fahren, muß mir dazu nur einen Fahrradträger für meinen PKW zulegen.

LG, Nicole


----------



## plattbarft (24. September 2010)

Die Möglichlichkeit das Rad im Auto zu transportieren ist hier im Norden meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz unwichtig. Ebenso gut verteilt wie die Trails sind auch die Biker im Norden. Wer da in Gruppen fahren will und nicht direkt an einem der bekannten "Hotspots" wohnt, muss sich schon mal ins Auto schwingen.

Aber es gibt auch noch einige unerschlossene Trails, die es zu entdecken gibt. Ich erforsche gerade (wenn auch noch etwas dilletantisch) den Naturpark Aukrug vor meiner Haustür.


----------



## AnikaB (9. Juli 2015)

Moin, dieser Beitrag ist zwar schon sehr alt, aber ich versuche es mal, ich bin vor einem Jahr nach Tetenbüll gezogen und würd mich freuen ein paar Biker aus meiner Ecke kennenzulernen. Ich war ein paar mal alleine mit dem MTB los in Sankt Peter und Umgebung... also wenn ihr noch dort oben wohnt und mal gemeinsam mit mir ne Tour starten wollt oder mal einen Ausflug un die Harburger berge unternehmen wollt, meldet euch gerne, Ps hab ein Radträger am Auto ;-) LG


----------



## smart749 (10. Juli 2015)

moin-moin
dann hänge ich mich mal mit rein....
Komme aus Flensburg,und bin sehr flexibel Auto mit AHK Träger auch Zeitmässig.
Bin für neue Strecken immer offen,


----------



## AnikaB (10. Juli 2015)

kann man in Flensburg gut fahren?? In Sankt Peter eher nich so, wenig Wald und viele Fußgänger ;-) Ich war vor kurzen in Aabenraa bei einem MTB Rennen, die Gegend ist ziemlich cool!


----------



## smart749 (10. Juli 2015)

hallo
jepp in Flensburg kann man Super Fahren entlang de "Steilküste" nach Glücksburg und weiter nach Holnis.
wenig Asphalt ,viel Wald,knackige Anstiege.
In Dänemark ist kürzlich eine neue Strecke eröffnet worden "Kelstrup" ca 5km von Flensburg.
nicht so abenteuerlich wie Abenraa,war übrigens auch in Abenraa am Start...


----------



## AnikaB (11. Juli 2015)

Ja sehr schön! Das ist ja schonmal dichter als HH , wir wollten in Aabenraa auch an Start haben uns dann aber aufgrund der Schlammschlacht fürs zugucken entschieden, am Freitag bei Sonne sind wir die Strecke aber abgefahren. Ich denke ich werde demnächst mal einen Ausflug nach Flensburg wagen ;-)


----------



## smart749 (17. Juli 2015)

wenn Du nach Flensburg kommen möchtest...
gerne ne Tour zusammen,sonst macht es nicht viel Sinn ohne Ortskenntnis.
Meld Dich vorher wegen Termin...
Arno


----------

